# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Temporal de nieve, hielo, viento, agua y mar 27-28-1 Febrero - Marzo 2013

## embalses al 100%

Prefiero mejor, crear un tema específico para este temporal para poner aquí todas las fots que nos vayan llegando y los datos y demás.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues eso, os voy a dejar las imágenes que he ido encontrando por la web de cazatormentas...
Estas primeras son de Osuna a unos 330msnm




Y esta de Pedrera a unos 440msnm




La Roda de Andalucia 400msnm




Gilena 460msnm


Aguadulce 260msnm


Puente Genil 210msnm




Menos Puente Genil, las demás localidades pertenecen a la Provincia de Sevilla. Nos ha nevado pero bien.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*La nieve cubre la Sierra Norte*

Alanís y Guadalcanal se encuentran incomunicadas tras cortarse la A-433 y la A-455 y además han perdido el suministro eléctrico como consecuencia del temporal.


Las nevadas que caen en buena parte de Andalucía desde la madrugada de este jueves han obligado a interrumpir la circulación de siete carreteras en las provincias de Cádiz, Granada y Sevilla, entre las que destaca la autovía A-92, que permanece cortada en ambos sentidos entre los kilómetros 97 al 106 a la altura de la localidad sevillana de Estepa. 

Los municipios de Alanís y Guadalcanal de la Sierra Norte de Sevilla se encuentran desde primera hora de la mañana incomunicados por la nieve al estar cortadas las carreteras A-455 y A-433 de acceso a las dos localidades, además de haberse perdido el suministro eléctrico en ambos pueblos como consecuencia del temporal, lo que ha obligado a los ayuntamientos a activar un plan de emergencias.  

El alcalde de Alanís, Cecilio Fuentes de la Fuente (PA), ha explicado que la situación del municipio es "dramática", en cuyas calles se acumulan 15 centímetros de nieve y donde continúa "cayendo fuerte". Además, ha recordado que el municipio permanece en alerta naranja y se prevé que las nevadas continúen hasta las 18:00 de este jueves.  Así, el regidor ha explicado que a la 01:00 de este jueves comenzó a nevar ininterrumpidamente, por lo que a las 6,00 horas reunió a efectivos de Guardia Civil, Policía Local, Grupo de Emergencias y miembros del equipo de Gobierno.  

El gobierno municipal decidió prohibir la entrada a los camiones y vehículos pesados al municipio por precaución, aunque actualmente es la propia nieve la que impide dicho acceso. Además, se han registrado "multitud de incidencias" como consecuencia de la nieve y se ha habilitado un albergue para atender a aquellos que lo necesiten.  En Guadalcanal también están cortadas por la nieve las cuatro entradas al municipio y llevan sin luz desde las 05:30, según ha indicado  el alcalde, Jesús Manuel Martínez (PP). El corte de luz en este municipio también puede dejar a los vecinos sin suministro de agua potable, pues el motor de la bomba extractora no funciona sin la electricidad.  

Martínez ha explicado que los servicios de emergencias están "haciendo lo que pueden", y que ya ha comunicado la situación a la delegada del Gobierno en Andalucía, Carmen Crespo. No obstante, ha resaltado que la nieve es "muy copiosa" y que no deja de caer, por lo que se dificulta la tarea de limpieza.  

También ha señalado que están buscando la manera de que la banda municipal de música, que tenía concertado un concierto en la basílica de La Macarena en Sevilla capital, pueda trasladarse hacia la ciudad.  Ambos regidores se encuentran a la espera de la actuación de dispositivos desde la Junta de Andalucía y de la Diputación de Sevilla para habilitar el acceso al municipio. Concretamente, el alcalde de Guadalcanal ha lamentado que hace tres años ya se vivió una nevada similar y se quedaron incomunicados igualmente.

Fuente: Diario de Sevilla

----------


## Luján

Voy a cambiar el nombre del hilo, pues el temporal no es solo de nieve, sino también de viento, lluvia y mar.

Ahora subiré vídeos y fotos de cómo está esta mañana el litoral del Grau Vell (Grao viejo) de Sagunto.

----------


## embalses al 100%

La nevada a Granada capital ha llegado con tormenta, por lo que la acumulación ha sido muy espesa. Aquí os dejo un enlace con algunas fotos.

Nevada en Granada

----------


## Luján

Algunas fotos del Grau Vell, hoy.

Viento (6,4 m/s, ~23 km/h), lluvia (1,4 mm/h) y oleaje (~2 m).







Y vídeos:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me comentan que en La Puebla de los Infantes, en lo que es la parte alta del pueblo ha cuajado la nueve y en el cerro santo.
A la espera de algunas fotos estoy.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya la que estaba cayendo...

----------


## sergi1907

En las montañas de Prades está empezando a nevar.

----------


## Luján

En esta imagen de la NASA puede verse parte de lo nevado.

En naranja fuerte, casi rojo, nieve; en naranja algo más flojo, nubes de hielo; en blanco, nubes de agua.

He elegido esta (canales 3, 6 y 7) frente a la de siempre, de los canales 7, 2 y 1, porque se diferencia mejor la nieve del hielo suspendido.

----------


## perdiguera

Me encanta esa imagen Luján, ojalá la hubiese más a menudo y duradera no escasamente dos días.
Gracias por estar atento.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hablan de 30 cm en Azuaga ya... y la verdad, no me extraña, viendo como caía cuando estaba en Tentudía.


Fuente: https://twitter.com/Tiempo_Valencia/...222464/photo/1

Yo he aguantado por allí lo que he podido, pero cuando se ha puesto a apretar fuerte ve he dado media vuelta, la carretera empezaba a acumular hielo en algunas zonas y sin cadenas es una locura, paso de tener un susto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahí está el tío... jaja

----------


## REEGE

Que valiente...jejeje
Ten a mano el Frenadol artista!! :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

En Prades ya nieva y en Siurana hay ahora mismo 2ºC, así que si no está nevando poco le faltará



http://www.meteoprades.net/webcams/webcamprades/

----------


## Luján

Así estaba el Palancia hace media hora escasa a su paso por Puerto de Sagunto, unos 2,5 km antes de su desembocadura:

----------


## REEGE

Por mi pueblo nieva desde las 18:30 aunque sin mucha intensidad, pero los tejados los tenemos blancos!!
En las calles no ha cuajado por las lluvias de éste mediodía.
Espero que en la sierra mañana esté todo blanquito. :Embarrassment:

----------


## No Registrado

> Ahí está el tío... jaja


Ya tenías ganas de pisar nieve eeeeh¡¡¡

soy nando (en no registrado jejeje)

----------


## REEGE

> Por mi pueblo nieva desde las 18:30 aunque sin mucha intensidad, pero los tejados los tenemos blancos!!
> En las calles no ha cuajado por las lluvias de éste mediodía.
> Espero que en la sierra mañana esté todo blanquito.


No ha estado mal... ahora termina, han sido cuatro horas de nevada aunque sin mucha fuerza pero algo es algo.
Mañana intentaré poner alguna foto desde lo alto del pueblo con vistas a la Sierra. :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

Según meteoclimatic, estas son los litros que se llevan acumulados hasta ahora

Sumacàrcer (Valencia)	193,3
Barx - La Drova (Valencia)	155,0
Beneixida (Valencia)	140,7
Ulldecona-S. Joan del Pas (Tarragona)	114,2
Pego (Alacant)	112,0
Canals (Valencia)	104,8
Ulldecona - Pou Jua (Tarragona)	94,4
Alzira (Valencia)	93,0
Xàtiva - La Bassa (Valencia)	88,8
La Jana (Castelló)	85,4

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Sergi, eso es llover...
Por aquí, en pleno sureste peninsular, no nos podemos quejar: nieve y agua con "conocimiento". 

Un fuerte abrazo
Antonio

----------


## embalses al 100%

En lo que son los alrededores del Delta del Ebro hay alerta roja por lluvias hoy y mañana, y me da a mi que se va a cumplir, porque la rosca que se está liando...

----------


## sergi1907

En Tarragona no para de llover desde las tres de la tarde.

Por la zona de Siurana ya van entre 30 y 40l/m2 y la temperatura es de 1ºC, así que es posiblle que esté nevando.

----------


## Luján

Aquí no ha parado de llover, suave, pero llover en todo el día. Ahora, se suman los relámpagos.

----------


## perdiguera

Aquí llueve ininterrumpidamente desde las tres de la tarde. Con conocimiento.

----------


## nando

pero bueno, pero bueno que eso de que llueve con conocimiento ?? 

desde cuando ocurre eso ,llover con conocimiento :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues en algunos lugares no lo hace con tanto conocimiento.
Datos según Meteoclimatic.

Sumacàrcer (Valencia)	*195,2*
Barx - La Drova (Valencia)	*155,0*
Beneixida (Valencia)	*140,7*
Ulldecona-S. Joan del Pas (Tarragona)	*128,0*
Pego (Alacant)	*112,0*
Ulldecona - Pou Jua (Tarragona)	*105,4*
Canals (Valencia)	*104,8*
Alzira (Valencia)	*93,0*
Xàtiva - La Bassa (Valencia)	*88,8*
Benicarló - Centro (Castelló)	*86,2*

----------


## Luján

Hombre, 200 litros en 24 horas dan unos 8 litros/hora. Es agua, pero tampoco nada del otro mundo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hombre, 200 litros en 24 horas dan unos 8 litros/hora. Es agua, pero tampoco nada del otro mundo.


Pero es que no está lloviendo desde las 12 de las noche, habrá empezao a llover por la mañana, supongo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hombre, 200 litros en 24 horas dan unos 8 litros/hora. Es agua, pero tampoco nada del otro mundo.


Ya quisiera yo que cayese la mitad de eso en la cuenca de La Serena. 6000 km2 con 100 litros por m2... jojo, como se pondría La Serena  :Cool:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Así estaba la subida al monasterio de Tentudía. Menos mal que no me ha dado por subir...


Fuente: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BEM6AMsCUAEwA7B.jpg:large

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ya tenías ganas de pisar nieve eeeeh¡¡¡
> 
> soy nando (en no registrado jejeje)


Jeje. Esta es la tercera vez que la piso si no recuerdo mal, aunque nunca había visto nevar con tanta intensidad.

----------


## Luján

> Pero es que no está lloviendo desde las 12 de las noche, habrá empezao a llover por la mañana, supongo.


En Sumacárcer no sé, pero aquí en Sagunto, empezó a llover precisamente sobre medianoche del 27 al 28 y paró anoche. Vamos, casi las 24 horas lloviendo.

A ver hoy.

----------


## perdiguera

> pero bueno, pero bueno que eso de que llueve con conocimiento ?? 
> 
> desde cuando ocurre eso ,llover con conocimiento


Hola nando llover con conocimiento es cuando como llovió ayer y hoy que cayeron 20 litros ayer y 24 que llevamos hoy, poco a poco sin hacer daño.
Llover con conocimiento es esa lluvia que deja la tierra en su sitio, no arrastrada, empapándola, consiguiendo que la escorrentía sea pequeña y el tiempo de concentración alto. Vamos llover como antes, cuatro o cinco días seguidos para 120-130 litros y no como cuando hay una gota fría que caen en dos horas.

----------


## REEGE

Bueno chicos os pongo algunas fotos de la débil nevada por mi pueblo, lástima que sólo nos haya tocado una "pedrea" en éste temporal, ya que si toca algo más, los 70cm que le quedan al Fresnedas hoy serían superados...
Así que nos toca esperar... o no?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Otra imagen de satélites de la nevada.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Curioso el color de la desembocadura del Guadalquivir... ¿bajan icebergs por el Guadalquivir?  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

Hola amigos.

Os voy a dejar aquí algunas fotos de la nevada del jueves pasado 28/02/2013 día de Andalucía, entre Constantina y San Nicolas del Puerto en la sierra norte de Sevilla.

Subiendo hacía la ermita de Nuestra Señora del Robledo en Constantina.


Muchas ramas de los arboles no pudieron aguantar el peso de la nieve.







Playa de San Nicolas del Puerto.








En el Nacimiento del Hueznar.




Sigue....

----------


## FEDE

Continuó...

Más arboles caídos en la zona recreativa del nacimiento del Hueznar.




















Sigue....

----------


## REEGE

Las grandes nevadas, como siempre haciendo estragos en muchas de las ramas de los árboles...
Peazo nevada que cayó, no??
Impresiona.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Las grandes nevadas, como siempre haciendo estragos en muchas de las ramas de los árboles...
> Peazo nevada que cayó, no??
> Impresiona.


En donde más cayó, que yo tenga entendido fue en Azuaga, Guadalcanal y Alanís.

----------


## FEDE

Continuó con otras diez de regreso desde San Nicolas del Puerto para Costantina, para qué veáis como se encontraba la carretera.




















En el siguiente mensaje os dejo las últimas.

----------


## FEDE

Las últimas... verde y blanco como la bandera de Andalucía.




















Pues esto ha sido todo espero que os haya gustado, saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buena nevada sí señor... los embalses que recogen las aguas de la sierra lo agradecerán enormemente.

Gracias por las fotos  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Un gran reportaje Fede :Smile: 

Una buena nevada que será una buena reserva de agua para el futuro.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Un gran reportaje tocayo.
Parece que lo hayas hecho desde el camión.
Algunas fotos son de premio.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Un Gram reportaje, FEDE.
Me han encantado esas fotos  :Smile: .
Por ahí arriba se rompieron encinas y alcornoques centenarios por el peso de la nieve.
Muchas gracias por las fotos  :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho

El día 28 de febrero cuando iba a Cáceres me sorprendió una nevada a la altura de Monesterio (Badajoz). Mientras conducía mi hijo tomó varias fotos con el coche en movimiento. Por suerte no tuve problemas y el ver un quitanieves justo en ese momento me tranquilizó bastante.

----------


## Luján

Imagen satélite en lo que podemos ver lo que aún quedaba nevado el sábado.



Como siempre, tomada de la NASA, de su programa LANCE http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/i...1.aqua.721.1km

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, aquí iré dejando poco a poco las fotos que hice el día 28 del mes pasado en busca del blanco elemento por tierras pacenses.

Fotos hechas en el cruce de la N-630 con la EX-101 junto a Los Santos de Maimona, a unos 550 msnm.











Sigue...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Seguimos hacia el sur... Fuente de Cantos, 600 msnm.

Una estampa para el recuerdo, no es muy habitual ver esta foto precisamente...












Sigue...

----------


## Luján

Más imágenes de las nevadas del temporal. Estas, del 1 de marzo, Autovía A-23, subiendo de Jérica a Barracas.

Así se veía la Serra d'Espadà





Y la del Ragudo








A los lados de la carretera





Subiendo el alto del Ragudo, camino a Barracas


Esos camiones quedaron atascados la noche anterior





Sigue

----------


## Luján

Sigo y termino.

Puede verse la intensidad de la nevada en lo que rodea al camión y lo que tiene encima


Más de medio metro de nieve en la cuneta 








Así lucía Barracas





Más adelante la situación se normalizó y había meno, mucha menos, nieve.

----------


## F. Lázaro

En esta imagen se puede ver la nieve caída...

----------


## nando

Solo necesito un aguacero ........ :Cool: 

..............................................a ver si con esta aliviamos ....... :Embarrassment: .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

